# Dissocier Ipad et Iphone



## SOA597 (28 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour 

Je possède un Iphone 5 et ma mère s'est acheté un Ipad,comme elle n'est pas très "informatique" comme je vais associer son Ipad sur mon Mac et donc créer un compte a son nom mais je voudrais une confirmation : en ayant 2 compte distincts pas de risque que mes données vont sur son Ipad .. ( mon iphone se synchro automatiquement j'ai la version 12 d'itunes)


----------



## Lauange (28 Novembre 2014)

Non pas de risque.


----------



## SOA597 (1 Décembre 2014)

OK Merci


----------

